# Agave?



## kriley (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can have agave on fodmaps?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think not, I think most agave syrups are high in fructose.Here is an article that mentions it http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/072710p30.shtml


----------



## kriley (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

